# Saffire Blue excitement!



## TheMadScientist (Jul 24, 2014)

I put in my first order at Saffire Blue yesterday.  I'm so excited :grin:  Ordered all the neon colours and some fun fragrance oils like Sleigh Ride, Orange Pop!, Peppermint Swirl and French Pear. Some little wooden soap dishes to give with the soap for gifts, and the oils I needed, palm oil, rice bran oil, sweet almond oil.  Shipping is cheap there considering the weight.  Can't wait till my order comes in!!!


----------



## CaraCara (Jul 24, 2014)

They are my favourite supplier. Now if only they would stock BTMS-50 like they keep promising. Happy soaping when your order comes in!


----------



## TheMadScientist (Jul 24, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thank you, I can't wait!  I am just an hour's drive or so away from you!  Any place sell fun soap molds in Ottawa?  I shopping trip might be in order


----------



## Dahila (Jul 24, 2014)

CaraCara said:


> They are my favourite supplier. Now if only they would stock BTMS-50 like they keep promising. Happy soaping when your order comes in!


I had even called Susan about it, they are trying to get it but have problem with the supplier.   I just paid for what I had in my cart and :cry:will have to do with out BTMS-50.  I waited for it over two months..
I usually get supplies from them.  So far only once they forgot three items to pack:mrgreen: one of them lye, they send it in like 3 days.  
Lately they slack and need more than 5 business days to send, when I started using them it took 2 days to fullfill the order..Good prices though
Oh they out of Polawax forever too


----------



## Be Love (Jul 24, 2014)

CaraCara and Mad Scientist - I live in Kemptville! I would love to know of any local suppliers! Sorry for hijacking the thread!


----------



## CaraCara (Jul 24, 2014)

There are none in Ottawa or the area that I know of.  Saffire Blue, NDA and Voyageur are all decent suppliers. Dahila--I order my BTMS 50 from Voyageur Soap and Candle in BC. When NDA introduced their $100 minimum Saffire Blue's volume likely shot up.


----------



## citygirl (Aug 1, 2014)

Be Love said:


> CaraCara and Mad Scientist - I live in Kemptville! I would love to know of any local suppliers! Sorry for hijacking the thread!



I placed a small order from Canwax (just needed some Shea Butter) and they had it delivered the next day! (i think they are in mississauga and i'm in toronto).  I didn't pay for express delivery, just regular Canada Post.  

I've noticed that there are a lot of people bad mouthing Saffire Blue online.  I've  ordered from Saffire Blue too in the past and have never had an issue, but I can't believe how negative some people are about them online.


----------

